# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Migraine precies tussen twee ongesteldheden in

## me123456

Hallo,

Mijn vrouw heeft migraine aanvallen precies tussen twee ongesteldheidsweken in. Ze gebruikt microgynon. Voorheen waren de migraine aanvallen halfjaarlijks. Nu zijn ze maandelijks (al 5 maanden) en duren meestal een week met daarna nog de naweeen.

Heeft iemand een idee om van die migraines af te komen?

Bedankt voor alle hulp.

----------


## pilvraagjes

Per direct stoppen met de pil!!!!! Staat volgens mij ook wel in de bijsluiter. Als je erge hoofdpijn krijgt die je voorheen niet had, tijdens pilgebruik, moet je een tijdje stoppen, evt overleg met de huisarts. Dan kan je kijken of het minder wordt zonder de pil. Als dat zo is kan je evt nog andere pril proberen (met andere hormonen erin) maar echt vandaag stoppen! Er kan verhoogde kans op trombose zijn.....

----------

